# Reaction Innovations "Swamp Donkey" Frog



## jkbirocz (Jul 22, 2008)

I have been using Reaction Innovations Swamp Donkey's for over a year now. I cannot tell you how much I love these topwater frogs. Froggin is my favorite way to catch LM, so I have used just about every frog on the market.

A few years ago Spro came out with the Bronzeye Frog, this is a great frog, but the Swamp Donkey kills the bronzeye every time. Even though, both frogs feature Gamakatsu hooks, the swamp donkey has upturned gammy's that outhook the regular wide gap superline gammys on the bronzeye every time. 

I have used every snag-proof, scum frog, and other mainstream lure companies frogs, and the swamp donkey's beat them all. Just lasnight I was fishing a bronzeye frog and got several hits, with no hook-ups, I switched over to the swamp donkey, and landed 4 fish. I rarely miss a hookset with the donkey.

These frogs sell for about $8, which is kinda pricey, but absolutely worth it. The soft body of the frog also helps with hook-ups. It sounds weird considering the upturned hooks and super soft body, but the donkey picks up way less weeds than the bronzeye frog. 

I have not used a Furbit or a River2Sea Bully Wah. I have seen the bully wah in action and to me it looks like trash for the price. I have not bought a furbit because I can imagine the stink on the rabbit fur legs with some gross pond slime stuck to them. 

The only drawback to this frog is that when you hook a fish, the frog body often moves up the hook. To me this is not a problem because I am hooking a fish almost evey bite. The lead in the frog also broke out of the frog, but this was after atleast 50 fish caught, and countless missed fish. I also yank these frogs as hard as I can when I am snagged, I torture every bait on the end of my line. 

Great frogs, and colors....buy some if you have sloppy slop, floating grass, and lilly pads.


----------



## Nickk (Jul 22, 2008)

cool, what are the must have colors?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 22, 2008)

Nickk said:


> cool, what are the must have colors?



Seems like the more "unnatural" the color the better they work


----------



## Pont (Jul 22, 2008)

> Seems like the more "unnatural" the color the better they work



As nuts as that sounds, you couldn't be more right. The more funky stuff you throw at them, the harder they smack it!


----------



## jkbirocz (Jul 22, 2008)

As for colors, I try to get as natural as possible or extremely wild. The brown toad and mellow yellow color has been my top producers. I have also used the moss green and bullfrog colors, but I lost the bullfrog color to a big snapping turtle, and the moss green frog is my girlfriends bait, so I only use it once and a while #-o 

I would like to get the purple haze color and another mellow yellow frog. 

If you fish any kind of slop, you need to have one of these frogs.


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2008)

Cool! Gonna have to buy a pack or two.


----------



## Gamefisher (Jul 23, 2008)

Are these in stock locally or do you have to order them?

Matt


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 23, 2008)

I tried mine yesterday and didn't catch anything, but the only sign of surface activity was one bream coming up to pop at a bug. It missed and didn't come back.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jul 23, 2008)

Matt, unfortunately I have not found a local store than carries them. When I was out at school they had them at susquehanna fishing tackle, but nothing around here, other than angler's paradise, which is now closed. Tackle warehouse and susquehanna fishing tackle has them online....I am sure other places online have them also


----------

